# Do pineapples really belong on pizza?



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## ricericebaby (Aug 18, 2017)

I think pineapplers and non-pineapplers can put aside their differences. A united front is needed against a new invader.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Why the fucking not


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

Savoury + Sweet = yummy!!!

So *yes* pineapple belongs on pizza


----------



## caity811 (Feb 9, 2015)

Not my cup of tea


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Not for me. It's far from the worst thing in the world but, yeah, the taste of something fruity just doesn't mesh well with something salty, meaty, and cheesy. Personal preference. Probably the same reason I'm kind of wary of something like apples mixed with chicken salad.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Thin crust I don't see a problem. Pineapple, bacon, and jalapenos with BBQ sauce is great. On any other style, especially deep dish nope.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Pineapple should only ever go on pizza if its a Hawaiian pizza.
Pork and pineapple go beautifully together. Anyone who disagrees has clearly never tried roast pork with pinepple. The key to getting this combo to work is to caramelize the pineapple a bit.

Pineapple pizza with anything besides pork is the work of the devil!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

It's good but I don't think there should be much in terms of sauce if it is being done. Hawaiian pizza is most appropriate for this.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

To each their own:wink:

And imma need to try that strawberry pizza... I bet it's like strawberry cheesecake—with zesty tomato sauce and a garlic crust!!


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

I am so dissapointed in you people right now.:ssad:

How dare 11 of you vote yes to pineapples belonging on pizza. What has this world *BECOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I find it disgusting.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

disgusting and bizarre


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

*I am 'Pineapple Heathen'! <Read as I am 'Negan'>*

*All hail the apple of the pine!!!*


----------



## Little Bee (Nov 22, 2017)

Pineapple and pizza sauce were never intended to mix.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Why not? I like Hawaiian pizza. It's better when it caramelized


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Little Bee said:


> Pineapple and pizza sauce were never intended to mix.


True. It's good only without the sauce.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

I as going to say no, but I hate being told what to say, so yes it is.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

ShatteredHeart said:


> I as going to say no, but I hate being told what to say, so yes it is.


Out of all the people here, you are who I am most dissapointed in...:ssad:


----------



## Sky_Nova_20 (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm not a fan of pineapple pizza. Really, I've tried one at school before and it doesn't really taste good, in my opinion. (same for cheese pizza and pepper pizza) I heard people loving it and saying it's underrated and tastes better than pepperoni pizza. I'm not one of them, really. I even had one at home before and my opinion didn't really change.

I'd have to say No.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Pizzasafari said:


> Yes is winning. I'm disappointed in you all. I thought you were cool.
> 
> Pizza is for MEAT. MEEAAT.


I haven't had meat-lovers in years, thanks for reminding me lol


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

sick fucks


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

I love a small amount of pineapple on my pizza. A pizza is mainly kinda salty and strong in taste, and then you get to that sweet lovely pineapple piece that mixes in well. Not that it is as great on every kind of pizza.

How many people don't already drink Cola or something else sweet along with their pizza?. Hell even some pineapple soda.
And people love that, ... salt.. sugar.. fat... the magic "Bliss point". So a little pineapple does not hurt.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Mirkwood said:


> I love a small amount of pineapple on my pizza. A pizza is mainly kinda salty and strong in taste, and then you get to that sweet lovely pineapple piece that mixes in well. Not that it is as great on every kind of pizza.
> 
> How many people don't already drink Cola or something else sweet along with their pizza?. Hell even some pineapple soda.
> And people love that, ... salt.. sugar.. fat... the magic "Bliss point". So a little pineapple does not hurt.


How dare you...


----------



## trailerswift (Jul 24, 2017)

I used to hate pineapple pizza but pepperoni is just another sausage.


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

EvilRedNoseRudolph said:


> How dare you...


Haha . two italians tell me all the time...


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

It's strange to me, don't think anyone here eats pineapple on pizza, I only see it on the internet so at first I was shocked that it's a thing but I'm not sure why it's so controversial, I'd never eat it but that's because I don't like pineapple anyway and I like my pizza to be pretty plain.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Mediterranean style!
roud:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Pineapple is wherever you want it to be.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

you know you are an intp when you notice that "pineapples on pizza" =/= "pineapple on pizza"

the latter means pineapple _pieces _on pizza, the former _whole pineapples_ on pizza!


so, no, I'm not in favor of putting whole pineapples on pizza...it would be too hard to slice and awkward to eat

I am in favor, however, of pineapple pieces on pizza


----------



## trailerswift (Jul 24, 2017)

This was good.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

^ D:

YES pineapples are WINNING.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Fuck no it's a fruit


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

trailerswift said:


> This was good.


That's bold.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Rain please said:


> Fuck no it's a fruit


_Scientifically speaking, a tomato is definitely a fruit. True fruits are developed from the ovary in the base of the flower, and contain the seeds of the plant (though cultivated forms may be seedless). Blueberries, raspberries, and oranges are true fruits, and so are many kinds of nut._

Point being it already has tomato sauce, tomatoes are fruits, so why not pineapple?


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

The Dude said:


> _Scientifically speaking, a tomato is definitely a fruit. True fruits are developed from the ovary in the base of the flower, and contain the seeds of the plant (though cultivated forms may be seedless). Blueberries, raspberries, and oranges are true fruits, and so are many kinds of nut._
> 
> Point being it already has tomato sauce, tomatoes are fruits, so why not pineapple?


Tomatoes maybe a fruit, but they are not sweet, which is why you find tomatoes usually being used in veggie juices, vegetable salads, etc.

You wouldn't find tomatoes in a fruit salad! But you know what you would find in a fruit salad? Pineapples! 

Stop making up excuses...:ssad:


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Sily said:


> Do pineapples really belong on pizza?


This question offends me


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

Tried it two times and didn't like it. It's the mixture of pineapple and meat that repulses me the most. In a pizza without meat, it will be tolerable.


----------

